
Parable of the Polygons – a playable post on the shape of society - Tomte
http://ncase.me/polygons/
======
glitcher
This is a fun simulation that I see pop up here on HN periodically. Even this
post from 2 years ago was marked as as a [dupe] :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9672219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9672219)

------
ordu
> world starts segregated. what happens when you lower the bias?

There is a hack to fix the situation. Move slider right, up to 100%
intolerance, and let them jump around. Wait till chaotic jumps make society
chaotic, than move slider to zero. All are happy now.

